# FET - October



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Good evening 😀

Any October FET's?! All going well my first scan will be round about 5th October with transfer about the 23rd...roughly. Doing it all natural, eek. 

Would love some friend to keep me sane,

Caz x


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Nobody?! I am going to be lonely! 😂😢


----------



## Jen01 (May 23, 2016)

Hi Caz,
I'm hoping to transfer in October also. Just need to get bloods done on the 2nd to see if my thyroid is in range and then I'm planning a natural transfer also.

Where are you cycling?


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Ooh yay, it's always good to have someone to chat to. Hope the thyroid test goes ok. My period is due on the 5th but I think it will be earlier, then phone clinic to book baseline scan for day 10 and then see what happens. Is this your first FET? 

We are cycling at CRGW in Cardiff, you? Dreading the next week as have sister in law's wedding to get through minus alcohol!!


----------



## Jen01 (May 23, 2016)

Hope AF behaves , I'm due on the 3rd give or take a day. I'm in Spain so like you once I have day 10 scan there's abit of planning involved to get timings right for flights etc.

Your very good not drinking at a wedding I don't think I'd be so disciplined..

After 5 miscarriages I'm approaching this transfer will a much more relaxed approach. I've tried everything at this stage so hoping the chilled & everything in moderation approach might work !! 
I'm trying a reflexology session tomorrow so hoping that helps.

Are you taking any special approach?


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hey! 

I am so sorry about your miscarriages, I cannot even begin to imagine how difficult that has been to deal with. Keeping everything crossed for you. I don't really do much different either. I always usually go to acupuncture monthly but 3 months before IVF I start to go fortnightly so I am doing that. I try to eat sensibly; warming foods, but more protein, beetroot, nuts etc and I choose not to drink but I don't drink much anyway. I think the wedding will be a looooong day but as I am there with my 2.5 year old I am hoping to duck out early! I tried reflexology once and although I liked it I prefer acupuncture. Anything like that is good for relaxation though which can only be good. 

xx


----------



## Jen01 (May 23, 2016)

I tried acupuncture with my first transfer found it good but going to go with the reflexology this time. Mind you my session was cancelled today as she's sick so I need to find someone else or I'll be waiting 2 more weeks.

A 2 year old must keep you busy , how lovely xx


----------



## Kent22 (May 13, 2016)

Hi ladies. I'm having my FET this month too. I'm already on the Burserelin & Estradiol though, so I might be ahead of you. My first scan is next week.


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey everyone 
I'm on day 3 of sprays so happy to have found this group for help and support ..
I'm doin a frozen cycle


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi Kent and babydust and welcome to the group - hoping we can keep each other sane! You guys may be a little ahead of me - I probably won't have my first scan until the middle of October...

Is this your first FET?


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey caz
This is my 2nd fet first one failed but got pregnant following month x
Unfortunately I'm not new the the ivf process I'm 32 and hubby 36 x 
This really helped me during my fresh and frozen we are all on the same rollercoaster


----------



## Jen01 (May 23, 2016)

Welcome Kent and baby dust glad to have a few more join the group x
Let's hope we all have a positive journey together x 
You both are a little further than us but we'll keep each other company & sane.
This is my 3rd FET .


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Jen where are u in fet I'm only on 3rd day of sprays


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Sorry to hear you have had a rough time so far babydust - this journey utterly sucks. I have a two year old from our first IVF but we had a failed cycle in Jan/Feb time and this is our first and only frozen embie. Eek. Paranoid it won't thaw properly!


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Caz me and u are in the same boat I have only one left to and trying not to think about it 
I have learnt through my ivf jounery is what will be will be its totally out of our hands 
Have u started your sprays yet


----------



## Kent22 (May 13, 2016)

Hi & thanks for the welcome. This is my second FET & also our last go at this as it's our last frozen embie too. I have all my fingers & toes crossed for us all.


----------



## Mrsbura (Sep 16, 2016)

Hey Ladies, Can I join you!!

I am currently taking Estrelle Novo (I think?), which is my oestrogen supplement as my AF started on Monday 18th Sept. I've got a scan on Friday 29th which will just be to check the lining of the womb, and then hopefully FET will be at some point during the following week.

I've got a bit of a checkered history, really high level we've been TTC for 3 years, were due to start our first IVF with my January AF but really randomly we fell pregnant naturally. Unfortunately this was an ectopic, and I had to take methotrexate to end it during March, and then we weren't allowed to have our first round for another 5/6 months. 
We had our first round of IVF in June/July and transferred just one embie but it didn't stick. Luckily I've got two in the freezer from this round, so here we are, ready for our FET!

Looking forward to sharing the journey with you girlies xxxx


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Welcome Mrsbura! Fingers crossed for you. 

Babydust I have no medication at all, not even sprays 😬


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Welcome mrs bura
Look forward to hearing all and welcome we are in the same boat and it's so much easier to discuss our worrys ere with people who understand


----------



## Kent22 (May 13, 2016)

Hi Mrsbura. I think we've crossed paths before. 
Hi to everyone else. 

I have a dilemma today. I'm now on day 12 of the Estradiol tablets. I take 4 a day instead of the usual 3. Last night I had some spotting & this morning had some cramps & a small gush of light brown blood when I woke up. It was kind of watery (sorry if that's a bit TMI). It's stopped now but I'm worried that it's a period coming, even though I was only on my period 12 days ago. 
My clinic has an emergency weekend number for the on call doctor but it says to respect the service & only use in an emergency. I don't know if this is an emergency or not. The on call doctor won't be in clinic so won't have access to my notes either. Do you think I should call or just wait it out until Monday? 
Anyone else ever experienced light bleeding before transfer?


----------



## Kayleigh15 (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi Ladies, Can I join you too? 

Everyone seems ahead of me so not sure if I should fall into this group as my clinic has been quite vague on dates or not but figured i'd post anyway. I'm currently waiting to start buserelin injections on the 10th of October so at the moment i'm back in that waiting game after an ICSI back in June did not result in a pregnancy but managed to freeze a day 6 blastocyst which we are hoping to use this time around.

I'm very apprehensive about FET, mainly because its different medication to what I had when I was going through ICSI and I have a complicated medical history which does not help matters. Kent22 I notice you have lupus and APS, I do too, I've never came across anyone who suffers with both conditions. Personally speaking, I would phone the emergency doctor just to reassure yourself, that what they are there for after all. Hopefully, its just one of those things and everything will be ok. 

CazMc82 and Jen01, I never knew that you could do FET naturally, that must be so much better and easier than having to take medication. 

Atleast we know we have each other for support. Good luck to everyone.   xx


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

I had light brown brown all throgh my two cycles xx think it's pretty normal be ring just to put your mind at ease


----------



## Kent22 (May 13, 2016)

Thanks Kayleigh & babydust. DH said to wait until tomorrow morning & take it from there. There's been no more spotting since this morning so I'm hoping that's it. 

Kayleigh, I have quite a few autoimmune conditions. In fact I have sjorgrens, Raynaud's, kidney disease, chronic lung disease, spinal problems & crps! I've got a lot going for me. My DH is a lucky man lol. Funnily enough, most of the people I know with lupus, also have APS. I didn't realise I had APS until I had multiple lung clots. I don't think many people realise they have it. Plus it's a risk factor for miscarriage so I'm glad I'm already on the blood thinning injections.


----------



## Kayleigh15 (Aug 30, 2017)

You certainly have a lot of conditions Kent. I'm also on blood thinning injections so it makes taking injections for cycles easier in one sense but difficult to find somewhere that hasn't already been injected or bruised. I was 1st diagnosed when I was a teenager after having a stroke. I was lucky that I don t really have any long lasting issues as a result of that. I hope you don't get any more bleeding. The process is stressful enough without our bodies throwing in a curve bowl. I hope everything is ok. xx


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

You ladies are epic - to go through this with other illnesses in the background is amazing. My IVF meds alone made me feel so ill so I can't imagine having extra things. I very much hope you get your longed for BFP's <3


----------



## Kent22 (May 13, 2016)

Aw thanks Caz, but I think we're all epic going through this. I'm pretty used to all the other stuff. Everyone has their own set of problems after all. 

Hi Kayleigh. I was diagnosed as a teenager too! Firstly with arthritis at 16, then a year later with lupus. I "collected" the rest along the way. I used to bruise terribly on the clexane. Now I've got the technique. My tip is, to flick the injection until all the air is at the top, ie. At the other end from the needle. (It's usually at that end anyway). That way when you inject, the last thing they goes into your skin is the small air bubble. Most of the time, that will stop the bruising. I apply an ice pack afterwards, for a few seconds. My bruises could be the size of my palm sometimes, before I did it this way. 

AFM I'm still spotting brown blood today. Not much, but enough to have to wear a liner. I've sent the clinic an email so I hope they'll phone me tomorrow


----------



## Jen01 (May 23, 2016)

Kent, Cas and Baby dust this may also be our last transfer. We have 3 left but 2 are grade c so I'm transferring 2 this time.

Mrsbura welcome and sorry about your etopic here's hoping this is your time.

Kayleigh welcome your dates seems to be closest to mine hopefully we'll be transferring together.

Ladies I have an overactive thyroid and a blood condition so while this is a natural FET for me once I trigger I'll be on aspirin, heparin injections and progesterone injections as well as a steroid & thyroid medication so I'll be hitting the drugs hard in the 2nd half.

We are using the steroids and the progesterone to try to maintain the pregnancy as the last 2 IVF miscarriage were healthy babies.
My natural pregnancy miscarriages were due to bad egg quality hence my sick babies and my late stage miscarriage which I gave birth to my daughter.
I guess we are throwing everything at this one hoping I finally get to bring home an earth baby x 

It's lovely to have you all to share this journey with as you can't explain  to people who have no experience.


----------



## Mrsbura (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi Ladies! I am really struggling at the moment, I upped my HRT tablets on Saturday and I've been suffering terrible headaches since. I rang the clinic and they said there's nothing they can do to help. My only option is to stop taking the tablets, but they've informed me if I do that then the success % drops down to less than 15%. I feel so miserable about it!


----------



## Kent22 (May 13, 2016)

Oh Jen, that's so much to have to go through. I'm hoping the steroid/clexane combo will bring you your earth baby. 

Hi Mrsbura. I find tiger balm helps my headaches but mine aren't that bad. Fingers crossed they settle down after a few days & you can continue with the estrogen. Hold on in there.


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Mrsbura that sucks about the headaches - I usually use a natural forehead stick which helps to a certain extent but I feel your pain. I hate headaches. How is it today? 

I have been feeling a bit rubbish so ended up going to the Dr's yesterday and I have an ear and throat infection plus a horrible cough. Typical. I have been given antibiotics for a week so hopefully that clears it all up and I am fit as a fiddle again! 

Now off to a family wedding 😱


----------



## Kent22 (May 13, 2016)

Hi ladies. 
How was the wedding, Caz?
Are your headaches getting any better Mrsbura?

I had my first scan today. I had some red spotting earlier, which freaked me out a bit. The nurse didn't seem too concerned. She said if the flow increased, then give them a call. I'm still scared that AF will arrive early. My lining is only 5mm after over 2 weeks of 4x estradiol tablets a day. Last cycle I was only on 3 a day & had a better result at this point. So disappointed. They've put me on HRT patches now too. I'm to go back for another scan in a week. So I'm at the hospital on Wednesday for the lupus clinic then back on Thursday for the IVF clinic. Might as well camp out there.


----------



## Kjg-kj (Apr 21, 2017)

Kent 22 - I went to the hospital Weds 20th for my first scan and my lining was only 5.3mm, this was after 17 days of prognova tablets at 4 per day. They then added in the patches and I went back yesterday for second scan, ranging between about 5.7mm and 6.3mm. They looked at my lining notes from our stim cycle and it only ever got to 7mm then. I have always had light ish periods, so she thinks this is just my max. They have booked me in for FET on Monday. Obviously I'm slightly worried that the lining is too thin and it won't work, but we will give it a try. 4 frozen blastocysts and only putting one back so we have spares lol!


----------



## Jen01 (May 23, 2016)

How was the wedding Cas?
Kent & Kjg you have another partner here who suffers from thin lining. On medicated cycles with I push I make 7 so really worrying how a non medicated cycle will go.
I just want next week to come and blood results so I can get started 😔.

Anyone doing anything nice for the weekend?


----------



## Kent22 (May 13, 2016)

Hi kgj & Jen. Sorry you guys have thin lining too. Mine has been good in my last cycles. I got the triple line. It seems rubbish this time round. I'm really hoping it gets better as this is our last frozen embryo & our last attempt as we've used up all our savings.


----------



## Mrsbura (Sep 16, 2016)

Evening ladies! Sorry I'm on my phone so can't do personals.
Thanks all for asking about the headaches, they are still everyday, but gradually getting much less intense. 

I have a scan tomorrow, been on Estelle Solo for 8 days, but like a lot of you I also have a very thin lining. My periods are only ever 2/3 days max and incredibly light. In my fresh I did manage to get the three lines and up to about 7mm so hoping I can at least match it. 

Does anyone know what the optimum thickness should be? 

Hope everyone is ok! I will log on tomorrow on my computer and reply properly! Xxxxx


----------



## Kjg-kj (Apr 21, 2017)

I was always told min 7mm 😥


----------



## Kent22 (May 13, 2016)

I was told 8mm was good enough for FET. I guess clinics are all different. I had 9-10mm last time.


----------



## Kayleigh15 (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi Ladies, 

I've not been able to reply because of work so I thought i'd catch up with you all. 

It must be so frustrating for you ladies that suffer from thin lining. Hopefully things are going in the right direction for both of you. How did you get on yesterday Kent? Fingers crossed your lining is improving. 

KJG-KJ, exciting times that you have your date for FET, good luck for Monday, try not to worry too much. 

Jen i feel for you, i'm getting very impatient waiting to start the injections. I'm hoping times flies and I have a ridiculous run of shifts at work too so i'm hoping the distraction will help. 

I can't believe the variations between treatment protocols, its crazy to think that we're all going through the same thing yet depending upon where you are, they want different things. Where is everyone doing their cycles? I'm doing mine in Newcastle.


----------



## Kent22 (May 13, 2016)

Hi Kayleigh. I'm at Guy's ACU in London. Seems everyone has a slightly different way of doing things. Even within the same clinic. That can't be a bad thing, I suppose. We are all different after all.


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hey ladies,

Soz about the lining issues, hope they increase soon but I am sure you guys will still get to go ahead. Have you tried pomegranate juice or raspberry leaf tea? Supposed to help! 

The wedding was good but hard. On the same day my gran was having an
Op to remove a cancerous tumour on her bowel so I have been stressed about that, I had a two day migraine which was a sign my period was going to show up 3/4 days early (eek!) and I still have my ear and throat infection. What a weekend 😬

So AF is here and baseline scan booked for day 10 which a week on Monday. Let the games begin! 

Caz x


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I hope you don't mind me joining, but my OTD is 5th Oct following my FET in September.  I'm currently 7DP5DT and have had a very pearly white negative HPT this morning, using a very sensitive brand.  I'm not holding out a lot of hope only because I'd had a couple of earlier tests which showed very faint lines, and some cramps very early on which I think might have been the start of implantation (which have now stopped).  If the test is negative on 5th, then I'll be doing another FET straight away using my last embryo.

Looking forward to chatting to you all and sending positive thoughts to everyone!  Hope there are lots of BFPs on the thread!  xx


----------



## Jen01 (May 23, 2016)

Welcome shooting stars hopefully you have a late implanter and it will turn around. 
Great news Cas on AF showing up your on the road x 
I'm with Instituto Bernabeau in Spain the like 7mm for transfer but if it's healthy and tripled lined the tend to go I'm ustthe one holding on for it to get thicker.
Well AF arrived 2days early today so I'll be organising my baseline scan in the morning before I get my bloods done then hopefully by Wednesday I'll be officially on the road 😊. 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend x


----------



## Kjg-kj (Apr 21, 2017)

Jen 01 - Glad to hear AF has arrived and you can get started. I found the worst big was waiting for this, feeling like nothing was happening. Interesting to hear that your clinic also are not 100% insistent on 7mm lining, reassuring because my FET will be done with slightly less.

Shooting star - Welcome, I think I talked to you on the Sept FET board or the Cycle buddies during stims, can't remember which. Crappy new on your urine test results, but don't give up hope till OTD.

Caz - Glad you got through the wedding, can imagine people asking why you are not drinking, and having to make up loads of excuses. I always try to be driver, and manage to get away with it! Sorry to hear about your nan, is she ok? Again so glad you you that AF is here so you can get on, the not doing anything is the worst!

Kent 22 - We are at Guys also. They are going to proceed with me not quite at 7mm, because even during stims, the max my lining ever got to was 7mm, so they think that I just inherently have very thin linings.

Kayleigh - Thanks for your well wishes. Sometimes working hard is really good, because you don't have time to think of much else, but for me the waiting was the absolute worst, although I am terrified of needles (well was terrified before all this started) actually I loved the injections because things were progressing. Fingers crossed you get going soon.

Mrsbura - How is the lining going? I don't think mine will get above six so they are proceeding with the transfer and keeping fingers crossed. The lady suggested that she doesn't think I have ever had a thick lining, and this is just how my body is, therefore they just want to get MY body to the best it can be ready for transfer.

AFM - So D-day tomorrow. Appointment at 12.30pm to have my embryo put back in. Not so nervous about the defrost and whether the embryo is ok, but more that whether my lining is good enough. I can't do anything more now, so just have to try and keep a PMA and fingers crossed. The pessaries are not nice, but its more the messiness of them I hate, so greasy and sticky  

Will let you all know how tomorrow goes...


----------



## Tags77 (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi girls 
Can I join? 😉 I'm likely to be doing a Set FET (donor egg) in a weeks time in Spain. I'm currently at 6.5 mm thickness. It's taken a bit longer this time and an increase in prognova, so I have another scan this week and then I'll start my progesterone. I had a hysteroscopy which has shown a small uterus so they're only recommending a single embryo transfer although they say it's up to me. I had my heart set on putting 2 in as my last transfer of only one embryo didn't work.


----------



## Jen01 (May 23, 2016)

Best of luck today kjg xx crossing everything for you .
Welcome Tags where in Spain are you cycling?
Hope the cycle goes well, you're well in your way now 😊

Hi to everyone else hope you all had a lovely weekend xx


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Good luck Kjg - sending all the positive vibes! And welcome Tag, we will be having a single embryo transfer too. It's definitely the clinics preferred option just now too. 

Countdown is on, a week today and I have my first scan. So what should I be eating and drinking?!


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Thank you for welcoming me to you board!

CazMc82 - I think I recognise you from the FET September board!

Tags77 - Welcome, I'm new on this board too!  My clinic are very keen on single transfers.

Kjg-kj - Thanks for the welcome!  Yes, we were on the FET September board together!  I think it's all over as my period started to arrive today.  Great news that your transfer is going ahead!  I hope that all went well!  Keeping everything crossed for you xx

Jen01 - It looks like we will be very close together with our FETs.  My period is starting today!

AFM - I'll still test on OTD (5th September), but it's looking pretty certain that my September cycle has been unsuccessful as my period is arriving.  This will be my last FET as this is my last frozen embryo.  This cycle is going to be nerve wracking... xx


----------



## Jen01 (May 23, 2016)

Ladies some advice please.
I've just received my blood results and for the 3rd month in a row. With increased medication each month my thyroid is still at 0.01.
T3&4 all within range.

Should I go ahead and transfer this month or wait again ?
I've put it off in August & September because of results but I'm on 6 tablets a day and still no change😔.

Any advice welcome please x thanks 🙏


----------



## Tags77 (Aug 21, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the welcome. 
Another scan to check my lining. Hey jen01, is that your TSH level?
I'm with procreatec in Madrid.


----------



## Kjg-kj (Apr 21, 2017)

Well that's our embryo transferred. A 5AA so fingers crossed its good and strong so stands a chance despite my thin lining. Im slightly concerned because we had a 3 hour train journey back and the train was very jolty and juddery, I just hope that hasn't put anything at risk of not working... always something to worry about!


----------



## Mrsbura (Sep 16, 2016)

Kj - what thickness did you get to? Congrats on being PUPO!

Tags - how was your lining?

Jen - sorry I don't have any advice as I've not been in this position. Have you thought about what you are going to do?

Caz - good luck for your scan next week. I have just been trying to eat a relatively balanced diet.

AFM - I had my first scan on Friday after 12 days of HRT tablets. My lining was 6.7mm so they wouldn't book me for a transfer, I had a repeat scan yesterday and it was 5.9mm. Not sure why it is getting thinner not thicker! They upped my HRT to 6 tablets a day instead of 4 tablets and also added in an extra skin patch to try and get another boost. I've got a scan tomorrow morning for one final check, if it's not reached 7mm they are abandoning this cycle. I feel so devastated!


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Mrsbura - I'm so sorry to read about your lining.  I think that the measurements can vary a little depending on who may be doing the scan.  There is always a bit of a margin for error, and the measurements are literally fractions of a millimetre different.  Wishing you luck for your scan tomorrow, and hope that it is better news.

Kjg-kj - Congratulations on being PUPO!  5AA is an amazing blast.  Wishing you the very best of luck for the wait and OTD!

Tags77 - I hope your scan went well to check on your lining?

Jen01 - I'm sorry that I'm not able to offer any advice at all.  Has your clinic recommended to wait or to go ahead?  Have they given any information on how the levels can affect FET outcome?

AFM - I'm on CD 1 today!  I am thinking of this not as the end of an unsuccessful FET cycle (as my pregnancy test on OTD (5th Oct) will be negative), but as the start of a new and hopefully successful cycle.  Sending positive thoughts to all xx


----------



## Kjg-kj (Apr 21, 2017)

Mrsbura. My lining was never re-measured on transfer day so I think only 6.3mm but they thought that would be the max I will ever get. Just praying that as we have a fab quality blast of 5AA it will put up a good fight.


----------



## Kent22 (May 13, 2016)

Hi everyone. Welcome to shooting Star & tags. 

Congratulations on being pupo now, Kjg. Hope your AA embie is a sticky one. 

Mrsbura, I'm sorry to hear about your lining. I have everything crossed for you. I might be in the same situation too if my lining doesn't get any better. It's devastating to get so far only to get it cancelled. 

Jen, I'm sorry that none of us has  any advice for you. What has your clinic recommended? 

How did your lining check go, Tags?

AFM, I was at Guy's today for the lupus clinic. My blood pressure is sky high! Not great news but I think the estrogen has something to do with it. I'm already on 2 types of BP pills. Now they've added 2 more types. I really hope it won't affect the transfer but obviously high BP in pregnancy isn't a good thing, so they need to control it. 
I'm back at Guy's tomorrow for my 2nd lining check. Have to keep positive.


----------



## Jen01 (May 23, 2016)

Hi ladies we'll I won't be transferring this month. Clinic have said TSH is too low.
I'm waiting on their endocrinologist to get back to me she may recommend more tests.

Not going to attempt another transfer until January.

Wishing you all the best of luck in your journeys and I hope you all get your BFP and your dreams come true x


----------



## Chazza19 (May 20, 2017)

Hi everyone, 

Hope it's ok to join. After 2 failed IUIs and 1 failed IVF we are due to have frozen transfer hopefully this month. Started the nasal spray couple of weeks ago and now on the prognova tablets. We're with spire in Kent but have our treatments at Guys london.

Anyone got any good tips for successful results? X


----------



## Kent22 (May 13, 2016)

So sorry to hear that you have to wait, Jen. Hopefully once your levels are up, you'll have a successful round. Thank you for the well wishes & good luck to you too. 

Hi & welcome chazza. Sadly, I don't have tips for success as it's not happened for us yet. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey Chazza I'm at same stage as u waiting for period to start pro tablets did your period come the to the day guys told u I'm suppose to come today no sign


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi everyone

I hope you don't mind If I join. 

I am due to have a natural FET in October. I had my scan on Tuesday and eveything looks ok to start. Fingers crossed. We have two good quality blastos so fingers crossed they will thaw. My uterine lining is not very good. Taking baby aspirin and vitamin E. Fingers crossed it willl grow to over 7mm, otherwise we move to next month to a medicated cycle. 

Good luck to everyone and let's keep company to each other during October


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Efi78 - Welcome!  We were on the FET September thread together.  When are you hoping to transfer?  Wishing you luck for your lining.

babydust1984 - Hope AF arrives for you soon!

Chazza19 - Welcome!  Wishing you luck for your cycle.  My first IVF cycle was successful, and for that one I had an endometrial scratch, ate brazil nuts just after transfer (a few per day) and drank lots of water.

Jen01 - I'm so sorry to read that you're having to wait.  I hope that the tests are able to give some useful information on how the levels can be improved.  Wishing you well for your journey xx

Kent22 - Thanks for the welcome!  How long will it be now before transfer?  I hope your BP improves with the new tablets.  Good luck for your lining check today!  You are right - positive is the only way to be.

Kjg-kj - Hoping you are feeling OK after your transfer!  That sounds like a perfect embryo you have on board!

AFM - Cycle day 3 today, and it's also my OTD from my September cycle - test was obviously negative today (as expected!).  So just about to call the clinic to get all booked in for my FET of my last frozen embryo at the end of this month.  I'm predicting this will be around the 22nd, counting the same number of days as last cycle although that might change!

Sending everyone lots of positive thoughts.  Hope to see loads of BFPs on this thread!


----------



## Kent22 (May 13, 2016)

Evening everyone. Welcome aboard, Efi. 

Sorry about your bfn shootingstar, even though you already knew the result. Hope this cycle is the one. 

My lining was 8.6mm today although it was marred by the fact that I had some more cramps & spotting this morning. The nurse & doctor I saw today were a lot more concerned with it than the nurse at the last scan. Lining looks ok but if I keep spotting then the transfer will be cancelled. I'd rather it was cancelled if the lining isn't optimum, so I'm ok with that. This is my last embryo. I want things to be perfect for it. 
Transfer has been booked for next Wednesday but I have to go in 4 hours beforehand for a scan to check the lining again before they thaw. It all hangs on the result of that scan. Talk about last minute.


----------



## Mrsbura (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi Everyone, hope you're all ok!

Kent - Sorry to hear about your spotting and cramps. Hope they don't continue for you. I understand your feeling that you want to this to be the perfect receptive environment for your little embryo. 

Shootingstar - Sorry to hear about your BFN, but you sounds quite positive and ready to go for the next cycle. Is it 22nd that you expect physical transfer to be?

Efi - Good luck for your lining! Hope you get to your 7mm.

Babydust - has AF started yet?

Chazza - I think I recognise you from a previous cycle! Sorry to hear about your failed cycle, but fingers crossed this is the one for us!

Jen - sorry to hear you won't be transferring this month. Stay positive, and feel free to hang around and chat to us if you need anything. Sending you lots of gentle hugs.

AFM, I went back on Monday and my lining had decreased to 5.9mm. They told me they were going to cancel the cycle because my lining should be getting thicker not thinner. Cue me having a bit of melt down and begging them to keep going because even on my fresh cycle my lining was thin. The Dr increased my medication and included some hormone skin patches too and I went back on Wednesday for a last ditch lining scan.... first measurement was 6.7mm, I wiggled and we got it to bang on 7.00mm! So happy! They have now booked me in for transfer next Wednesday on the 11th.


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Nope still waiting suppose to start tablets tomorrow dnt know what happens any ideas


----------



## Kent22 (May 13, 2016)

Glad that perseverance got you the result you wanted, Mrsbura. We'll hopefully be transferring on the same day! 🤞🤞🤞

Hi babydust. It's such a horrible waiting game isn't it. You wait at every stage. I really hope AF shows up soon so that you can start. It's the only time you want AF to arrive.  

I just had a question for you all. Has anyone had the flu jab? I've read such conflicting advice online. The nurse said it was ok & I have it booked for Tuesday but that's the day before transfer! I have to have it every year due to my autoimmune conditions. Should I just have it or wait until after the 2ww. It's recommended you get it if you're pregnant anyway, so I'd need it sooner or later.


----------



## emzyjk (Dec 28, 2014)

Good evening ladies I am going to Bourne hall Colchester for scan on Monday and if all is well will be going to Spain for frozen embryo transfer the week after. Dates will be confirmed after scan. It is a bank holiday in Spain on Monday so I should hear from them in Tuesday. We are going for one frosties transfer as we only have 2 in freezer. I had a miscarriage after fresh transfer in April at 7 1/2 weeks which was heart breaking and I didn't feel strong enough to try again until I'd had a 6 month break. It affected my husband quite badly also as we had all our hopes up that it would be successful. Am nervous that the defrosting process is not guaranteed. I'm having weekly acupuncture 3 wèeks leading up to transfer date and have been doing yoga for 10 weeks or so. I have cut down a bit in drinking but not stopped altogether. Will stop on day of transfer but am allowing myself that pleasure in moderation given that I have given up smoking! I have downloaded some hypnosis / mindful tracks to listen to in the lead up to transfer. My ultimate aim is to try and not to stress as I have a stressful job which I can't help but think was a contributing factor to m/c. Good luck all with your October cycles xx


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey everyone just getting sitting down still nothing nightmare but one thing I've learnt is just be patient x 
Emzyjk 
I'm so sorry to read your story but think of the positive at least u know it can happen I'm having acupuncture now again I love it I nearly have more faint in it then ivf some days x (I fell pregnant month after failed frozen transfer and really feel it was that) drinking side god women we need something to keep us sane lol odd glass of wine lol


----------



## Chazza19 (May 20, 2017)

Baby dust- my period came week late since starting my nasal spray. My consultant didn't seem worried. 

Wishing you all lots of luck on transfers I have everything crossed for you all


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Ah that's good to know they done a blood test on wed and hormone level was 700 so very high suppose to be 100 they tell u nothing if it was t for this group I'd be lost


----------



## Mrsbura (Sep 16, 2016)

Kent - I would probably wait until post 2ww? I know it is supposed to be safe in pregnancy but I still wouldn’t want to do anything to harm the chances. I know it probably doesn’t make a difference but personally I would find mentally more comfortable without it. I also will need it because of auto immune issues haha!


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

So thank god period came today one less thing to worry about mood swings in fulll flow


----------



## SunflowerEm (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Ladies, 
Can I join please? I'm doing a natural fet.... this is our second attempt 
I've got my first scan on Tuesday I have no idea when transfer will be. 

Hope you're all doing well? 
Xx


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Welcome u are very welcome sunflower


----------



## Parky77 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi Ladies,

Can I join please?

I had my transfer on Saturday and am feeling absolutely exhausted.  I am really pleased, when I called the clinic on Friday they only thought that one of the embryos was going to survive, that one had 100% survival and was 8 cells, the other had lost some cells from 8 to 3, but on Saturday when I got there they had both grown and they wanted to put them both back. 

The transfer was not pleasant, it took them 45 minutes to get the catheter in, to say it was uncomfortable is one way of saying it!  

Is anyone else exhausted after their transfer?  All I want to do is sleep!


----------



## Tags77 (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi parky and sunflower  
Glad to hear the old AF has shown up baby dust. Mine was always a day or so late with previous cycles and they checked my prolactin level once when it hadn't shown up I think. I remember it being high when I looked at reference ranges. I think we all must be a bit off kilter at times given the amount of hormones we administer!
Kent I got the flu vaccine last year after my 2ww.  I don't think you'll get an answer as to when is the right time 
As there hasn't been any RCT's looking at it. 
Well done on the lining mrs bura. I had another scan and it eventually achieved 8mm. It's just been slow to build this time. Not sure why. Only thing different is I had a hysteroscopy at the beginning of September as I'd had no implantation in may, despite a good lining and 5AA blast and the Clinic recommended it. Keep going shooting star 😍
Emzy I used Accupunture during my last 3 attempts but this time have tried reflexology. Finding it very relaxing. I did try Zeta west and hypnotherapy but I end up daydreaming and thinking about things during it 😂😂
I've missed some ladies out I'm really sorry but I'm heading out soon. I'm in Madrid! I have my transfer later this morning.
Parky my clinic gives you a diazepam 30 minutes before to help relax you during transfer.
I'm finding the progesterone side effects hard this time..so bloated and constipated. Had to get some senna! 
Anyway, speak to you all soon Xxx


----------



## Kent22 (May 13, 2016)

Hi & welcome sunflower & Parky. Parky, sounds like you have two fighters on board. Hope they are both sticky!
Hope your first scan goes well tomorrow, sunflower.

Thanks for the input Mrsbura & Tags. I'll wait until after the 2ww. 

Good luck with your transfer today, Tags! Hope it all goes to plan. My clinic don't give you anything for the transfer but luckily I've only had one that was slightly uncomfortable. The other two were fine. Oh, & I'm with you on the senna. Had to take 2 last night. 

AFM I'm very bloated & still have spotting although it's much lighter now. More like a pale brown discharge. Sorry if that's TMI. The weird & wonderful progesterone dreams have kicked in & last night I just felt really agitated. It was as if everything was too close to me. Pillows, blankets, duvet & even DH. I kicked everything off the bed... Apart from DH lol.


----------



## Mrsbura (Sep 16, 2016)

Hey Sunflower - I remember you from the July Fresh board! Fingers Crossed this is our time.

Tags - I am finding the progesterone so constipating too, so glamorous! Hope your transfer went well this morning. How many are they transferring?

Kent - are you still on track for a Wednesday transfer? We can do this 2ww together. 

Parky - Good Luck! How are you feeling this morning? Do you have a few days off to chill out and look after yourself?

Babydust - yay AF!!!!  Hope you are ok.

Emzy - sorry to hear about your MC. Hopefully you and your husband can focus on this next cycle. Look after each other. How are you feeling about this round?

AFM, progesterone is making me feel bloated and "bunged up", I also think I'm quite moody. Transfer is Wednesday - just a waiting game.


----------



## Parky77 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi ladies,

Ive just been having a sneaky catch up (whilst meant to be working) and read your comments, the progesterone is why I am bunged up, tired and moody!  I have never heard of the dreams before, but last night I dreamt that I was on the motorway, I think there was a baby on the front seat and DH sat in the back, all of a sudden I couldn't move the car, the steering wheel was really stiff, then I just managed to not crash at a junction, when I got through that bit I had a panic attack (I have never had a panic attack) I couldn't move or breath.  I managed to pull over onto the hard shoulder and then I woke up!  I rarely dream, but it was so clear, I really freaked out!!!

I am so tired and sleepy all the time, I am hoping that it is because my body is busy and its not just the bloody cyclogest!

How is everyone else doing today?

Only 11 more sleeps until I test!!!  How will I ever wait that long!!!!!


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Parky just hang in there, everyday is a step closer! And keep busy without pushing yourself 😀

Tags hope transfer went well for you!

Kent and MrsBura is transfer still set for Wednesday? Not long to go now! Hope you are both feeling positive👍🏻

Sunflower I am having a natural FET too so welcome aboard 😀

Babydust how are you? 

Good luck Emzy! Anymore news? 

Shootingstar we were on the Sept group together, fingers crossed for you this cycle xx

AFM I am CD 10 today and had a scan so to go back on Thursday for another scan. Still not really sure when transfer will be! But feeling good and had acupuncture this evening. Now for some Game of Thrones and sleep. Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone ❤


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey caz I'm good thank god mood is so much better and feeling positive 
Hope everyone is well


----------



## Parky77 (Jan 15, 2014)

Morning all. 

How is everyone feeling today?  I think the absolute feeling of exhaustion is finally lifting!!  But now I'm worried that means it hasn't worked. 

I am thinking that if on Saturday they put back 2 x 3 day embryos yesterday would have been blastocyst and today should be implantation. Is that right? 

I was really interested to read that so many people on this thread have struggled with their womb lining, I have always struggled with this and have felt like it's really uncommon. Acupuncture always worked for me. This time though because that's all they had to work on (not follicle's as well) tablets and patches got me to 9mm, in about 10 days, which is unheard of for me. 

I hope you're all doing well and getting all the results you are wanting at whatever stage you're at. 

Have a good day everyone xxx


----------



## emzyjk (Dec 28, 2014)

Good morning ladies, I went for scan yesterday lining was 8.5mm which they said is really good on day 12. I'm waiting for email from IB alicante today for transfer date next week ... eek it's all feeling real now! I tried some positive visualisation with zeta west last night and am now munching on muesli and banana having done some yoga stretches then quick walk with the dogs before work ... the sunrise is stunning this morning 😆 hope you are all well. Happy Tuesday 😘 x


----------



## Kent22 (May 13, 2016)

Hi ladies.

Emzy, 8.5mm is great for 12 days. I've always had to go 3 weeks before my lining is anywhere near that. You'll have your date soon! Will you be in alicante for long?

Parky, I'm glad to hear the exhaustion is getting better. Try not to worry too much about things. Many ladies have no symptoms at all & still get bfps. I think I read that implantation can be from 6 to 12 days. I know I've heard the term "late implanation" a lot. I guess it's just a waiting game. 

Babydust, I'm liking the positive vibes. Send some this way!

Caz, hope all is well. I'm still going to clinic tomorrow but it's not looking good for transfer. I'm still spotting and there was a little red blood this morning. We'll see what the scan shows I guess.

MrsBura, I hope your transfer goes well tomorrow. Let us know how you get on. I'm hoping I'll still be joining you but am losing hope for this cycle now.

AFM my blood pressure is up & down like a yoyo. One minute it's 171/113 the next it drops to 106/70 & I feel like I'm going to faint. I'm sure it's the estrogen that's causing it. I think my body has given up on this cycle.


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Any one from Belfast on this


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I have been away for a few days, so just catching up on everyone's news.

babydust1984 - How are you doing today?  Good news AF showed up!

Kent22 - I hope that your blood pressure settles soon.  When do you test?

emzyjk - Great news about your lining!  Wishing you luck for your transfer!

Parky77 - Congratulations on being PUPO!  Glad to read you are feeling better.  I wouldn't worry too much about not having symptoms at this stage.  It's very early after transfer!  Everything crossed for your two embies.

CazMc82 - Yes, I remember you from FET September too!  I have everything crossed for us both for this cycle too.  Let this month be our lucky month!  We are very close as I'm on CD8 today.  I'm predicting that transfer will be 22nd Oct based on the day I usually ovulate, as I'm going for natural transfer timed with OPK.  It would be great to have a 2WW buddy!

Parky77 - Welcome to the thread and congratulations on being PUPO!  Wow the dreams are something else aren't they?  Mind you, I found that I had the strangest dreams just after getting pregnant - so this could also be a very positive sign.  Wishing you luck for the rest of the 2WW.

Mrsbura - Good luck for transfer tomorrow!

Tags77 - Hope all went well with your transfer?

SunflowerEm - Welcome to the thread!  How did your scan go?

Chazza19 - Hope you are doing OK?

AFM - CD8 for me today.  Hoping to transfer around the 22nd Oct.  No other news really - not having a scan this time, just waiting for OPK to turn positive.  Sending positive thoughts to everyone xx


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Shooting star fingers crossed for us indeed! CD12 today and scan tomorrow so we will see what is happening but I expect to get some OPK's 🙌🏻

I am off to a mindfulness and meditation group tonight and looking forward to it. Sounds just what I need just now!

Caz x


----------



## Tags77 (Aug 21, 2016)

Morning girls,
Back from Madrid. I decided to put 2 in. They found I had a slight reduction in my uterus but I decided to go for two as they're grade 4 standard and I didn't get implantation with a grade 5 in May. 
So just trying to not think about it too much. Emzy I did my Zeta west pre and post transfer. Caz I'm going to my pottery class tonight. I started last week.


----------



## Parky77 (Jan 15, 2014)

Yeah Taggs, you are now PUPO too!  Congratulations.

I am on my ipad, so can't do anymore personals sorry, I have such a bad memory!

What is this Zeta West thing a few of you are doing?


----------



## Kent22 (May 13, 2016)

Evening ladies. 

Mindfulness classes sound lovely, Caz. I practise on my own but I might look into a class. 

Congrats on being pupo Tags! Hope your 2 embies are sticky ones. 

Hi shooting star. Unfortunately I have no test day now. My transfer was cancelled. 

My lining didn't look good this morning so they decided to save the embryo. I'm gutted but I knew it was going to happen. They have referred me to the multidisciplinary team now. They'll decide what to to next. Whether I need more tests on my womb or a change of drug regime. 

So tonight is just a blow out night. I've already had crisps & chocolate & DH is taking me out for dinner. I think it's a good thing I don't drink. I probably would've downed a few G&Ts by now. 

Mrsbura how did your transfer go? I'm hoping you had more luck.


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Enjoy the blow out Kent - well deserved!

Congrats on being pupo Tags 🙌🏻 hope it goes fast for you. 

I am at a bit of a loss today. My poor granny has been ill for a few months and underwent a big cancer op a few weeks ago but today I got the news she will not see out the next few days. I am devastated as I adore her. I am due a scan tomorrow but we are going to ask the clinic about delaying a month. Don't know how it all works😢

Caz x


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Caz - I'm so very sorry to read the news about your granny.  Thinking about you xx  I am absolutely certain that your clinic would easily move your FET by a month.  So sorry Caz xx

Kent22 - Sorry, I think I might have mis-read an earlier post as I thought you'd already transferred.  I'm sorry to read your news about the lining.  But better to get everything absolutely right for transferring.  I hope that you get some more information soon.  Enjoy your evening xx

Tags77 - Congratulations on being PUPO!  Fingers crossed for two sticky embryos!

AFM - I tested for ovulation today (supposed to start testing tomorrow), and got a fairly dark test line.  It wasn't as dark as the control, but pretty close!  It's way too early to be close to ovulation...isn't it?  I'm on CD9.  I'll start with the Clearblue digital tests tomorrow and use cheap internet OPKs as backup, just in case!  Sending positive thoughts to everyone xx


----------



## Chazza19 (May 20, 2017)

Hoping all your transfers are going well.

I'm currently on the nasal spray and hormone patches. Does anyone rose put on weight or just me! Feeling depressed 🙈


----------



## Parky77 (Jan 15, 2014)

Morning all 

Just a quickie. 

Caz I’m so sorry to hear about your granny, sending you loads of love and hugs. 

Is anyone else really grumpy and irritable?  Especially at their OH?  I’m being really mean to my DH but he is being stupid!  Telling me he’ll do anything he can’t to make me feel ok this 2ww and then not doing anything I ask him to do. He makes so mad!!! I only wanted a cup of bloody DECAF tea!!!

Rant over!!


----------



## Tags77 (Aug 21, 2016)

My condolences Caz. Hope the clinic can sort something out for you.
Sorry to hear things haven't gone to plan Kent 
Yes Parky I'm a complete nark at the moment. My OH is just bugging me! I have moments of clarity and apologise to him but 15 mins later the monster is back! Think it's the progesterone 
Chazza I've put weight on. I've done 1 ivf and 3 donor transfers in 13 months...it's resulted in about 2 stone in weight gain. I lost half a stone before going into this cycle and had taken up running. My last park run was last Saturday the day before we left for Madrid. My sweet tooth has kicked in with the addition of the progesterone. 
Feeling very tired but no other symptoms. Taking Brazil nuts and pineapple ..for whatever that's worth


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks ladies. She passed away this afternoon so we spoke to the clinic and will start again on CD1 of next cycle which should be about 25th October so technically still this month which is good as it gives me something to focus on...


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

So sorry to read this Caz xx  Good idea to delay for a month with everything going on.  Take care of yourself xx


----------



## Kent22 (May 13, 2016)

So sorry to hear about your granny, Caz. What a difficult time you must be having. Sympathies to you & your family. I think putting things in hold was the right thing to do. 

Parky, I'm the same too. DH gets an earful on a regular basis but usually for things that he's done wrong, or hasn't done when he said he would. I do apologise later on when I know I've overreacted, but most of the time is just him in the wrong.

Chazza you're not alone  I've put on 6kg since my first round of IVF just over a year ago. I have mobility problems so can't really do exercise to get rid of it either. 

The clinic called me today saying that since my last cycle went well apart from being bfn, that they would stick to the same regime. I was told it was just an unlucky cycle this time round. I can start again with my next AF. I've already started bleeding today but it's not a full bleed yet. It won't be long & I guess I'll be here for the November FETs.


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi Kent22, same here with regards to just an unlucky cycle on the last one.  I'm sticking to the same plan too, and hope to transfer at the end of October.

How is everyone else doing? xx


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Kent I will be with you as I figure my transfer will end up mid November I think...

How is everyone and who is testing next? 

I am doing ok. Just concentrating on my little sewing business and getting back to being healthy before my FET...after I have eaten the chocolate fondant I just bought!! 

🙈


----------



## Parky77 (Jan 15, 2014)

I am feeling quite blue, I don't think that it's worked.  I have started testing early, but I was prepared for negatives, but I just don't feel pregnant.  I am usually pretty good at knowing, so am fairly sure I am right.


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hun just hold on in there


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

This thread has gone really quiet!

Parky77 - I'm terrible for testing early too.  I just can't resist.  When is test day, and now many days past transfer are you?  Hang in there, you really don't know for sure until OTD or AF arrives.

CazMc82 - That's also my kind of healthy eating  

AFM - Still waiting for a positive OPK.  I was hoping it would be this morning but no sign.  I'll keep testing...  Transfer will be later than I thought this month!

How is everyone else doing? xx


----------



## Kent22 (May 13, 2016)

Evening everyone.

Hi shootingstar, I hope the same regime works next time for both of us. 

Hi Caz, it'll be nice to already have a buddy in the November thread. I'm trying to work it out & I may go over into December too. It's good you're keeping busy with your little business & the chocolate 😀

Hi Parky. Sorry you're feeling down. It's not over until OTD. Try to keep positive until then. Easier said than done, I know. 

AFM I ended up in a&e on Friday night/Saturday due to my blood pressure. It shot up & I got a splitting headache, felt so sick & my legs swelled up. The out of hours doctor told me to go to hospital because I was at risk of having a stroke. 11 hours later I came home once my BP had come down again. 
My health is making me doubt whether or not I should continue to try for a baby. It's all I've ever wanted but at this moment in time, I have both high blood pressure & protein in my urine. If I were pregnant, I'd have preeclampsia.
Things just don't look good for me in this journey.


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Yes everyone has gone very quite ...
I’m up to clinic tomorrow for scan to check lining which I hope is good 
On the other hand I’m on 8 mg of prog and I’m like a anti christ And so tired sore mouth stomach it’s a tough cycle


----------



## Mrsbura (Sep 16, 2016)

Kent - so sorry to hear things haven't gone to plan this time round. Hopefully you get to full health ready for another go.

Babydust - hope your scan goes well tomorrow. What kind of progesterone are you on? I'm on lubion injections twice a day, and also on 12mg of Oestrogen and an oestrogen patch!

Parky - How are you feeling now? What day are you on? Hope you are staying positive. If you think about , people with 'normal' pregnancies don't find out for a little while longer, so all is not lost. 

Tags  - how are you getting on?

AFM, I have been an absolute cow bag over the past few days to my poor hubby, I have been so snappy with him. I have been struggling to sleep so I don't think this has helped. I am 6dp5dt and tested this morning and I have the tiniest of squinters on an internet cheapie. I'm going to wait till Friday and then do another one with a First Response to see if there is a clearer line. Feeling quietly optimistic but  not getting my hopes up!


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

oestrogen Sorry lol


----------



## Kent22 (May 13, 2016)

Hi babydust. Good luck for your scan tomorrow. I was on 8mg & a patch & my DH certainly knew about it! Hope things improve for you this cycle. 

Hi & thanks Mrsbura. Wow you really are a walking stack of estrogen! I'm not surprised that you're moody.  Really hoping you get a firm bfp on Friday. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## Parky77 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi all,

Sorry no personals, I am on my ipad.  Thanks for all your lovely messages, I am still getting negative results, my OTD is Friday.  I am 10dp3dt, so really think I should have a realistic result now, my clinic always give an OTD late on.  I have no symptoms at all now, so I have totally lost all hope.

I am really angry, this was our last go, I just don't understand how after over 6 years and 20 try's we didn't get our happy ending.  Its just not fair.  Its not fair that any of us are here in the first place, but then that we don't get a baby after it all, is just wrong.

I know I will be ok, me and DH are strong and will adopt, but right now I am angry. 

Sorry for the selfish, miserable post.  Xxx


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Parky77 - I am so sorry to read your post.  This must be such a very difficult time for you.  I have everything crossed for you for this coming Friday xx

babydust1984 - Sorry to hear the medication is making you suffer!  Good luck with your scan tomorrow.

Mrsbura - Fingers crossed for you and that the line is darker when you next test!  I find First Response much more sensitive than internet cheapie sticks, so if you test with one of those you should get a darker line.  Good luck!!

Kent22 - So sorry to read about your trip to A&E.  I really hope that they find a way to settle your blood pressure down xx

AFM - I had my solid smiley on the Clearblue Digital today, so transfer is booked for 23rd Oct!

Hope that everyone else is well xx


----------



## emzyjk (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi ladies how are you all doing? I had my transfer at IB alicante yesterday which all went to plan. I asked for my hormone levels to be checked and I was pleased that I did as they came back with low progesterone so have been put on prolutex injections twice a day as well as the cyclogest pessaries that I was already on. My tummy hurts from the injections  (I've only had 2 & need to stay on until OTD at least) but my OH as been doing them very gently 😆 now trying to chill out for a few days before we fly back on Friday. Hope to stay in touch with you all going through your journeys. Take care xx


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey everyone scan went well 7.3 and transfer for next Thursday hoping for 8 
Hope everyone being kind to them self’s


----------



## SunflowerEm (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi ladies, 
Sorry I haven’t been in for ages I got a big promotion at work 😊 and I’ve been working all the hours! And I’ve stares my own little internet gift company I need to clone myself lol!!! 

Parky I’m so sorry to hear you’re having such a rough time life’s just not fair... my hubby and I haven’t been trying for 14 years with no luck, he’s also recovering from kidney cancer and I just sometimes think what did we ever do... but life’s so short we just have to be grateful for the life we have. Sending hugs and it’s not over yet!! 

I’m on my phone so sorry I can’t do many personals, but I hope you’re all ok? 

AFM - I had my second scan on CD10 and cons said lining was good but my follicle was very small for that stage of cycle, I was confused as I’m doig a frozen cycle I didn’t think it would matter so much! I’m starting opks tomorrow and back in for another scan on Saturday! 
My hubby is likely to be working away on transfer day, will I be ok to drive home? It’s abiut an 25 min drive 

Thanks sending love and baby dust 
Xx


----------



## Chazza19 (May 20, 2017)

Hi

I'm on my phone so sorry for short reply 

How's everyone doing? Any positive tests yet?! Wishing you all loads of luck 

Had my scan today and my lining 9.5 so they think transfer will be Wednesday - friday next week. Week earlier than they thought so have everything crossed they thaw ok ❤ 

Xx


----------



## sllyrbbt (Aug 11, 2015)

Hello! I did a FET transfer of two 5 day hatching blasts on Oct 16 at Reprofit. Everything went well and now the wait begins!


----------



## Chazza19 (May 20, 2017)

Good luck 🙌🏻


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Chazza that’s amazing I had scan yesterday and lining 7.3 but are very happy I have trnfer next Thursday u and I are in same position wishing all the luck so nervous about it thawing ok mins a day 5 is yours


----------



## Chazza19 (May 20, 2017)

Ah that's brilliant. My transfer booked for next Friday. I'm so nervous they thaw ok. He said they only do it just before you get there! I have my fingers crossed x


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Mine is next Thursday so nervous ahhhhh I have to ring at 12 then if all ok up after that


----------



## Kayleigh15 (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry I haven't been replying to posts, been really busy with work and just haven't had a chance to get to a laptop to reply.

Kent- I'm sorry things haven't went well this time around and about your trip to a and e. I hope your feeling better now and good luck for your next cycle.

Parky77- I'm really sorry that your having a rubbish time of it at the moment. I know how horrible it feels and how unfair it is when you want something so much. 

Babydust1984 and Chazza19- Good luck for your transfer next week.

Mrsbura- Fingers crossed for a nice clear line for you tomorrow. 

SunflowerEm- Congratulations on your promotion at work but don't forget to look after yourself. I hope your scan goes well on Saturday. My clinic was happy for me to drive after transfer and that was about 25mins drive too. Didn't have much choice as my hubby doesn't drive, despite my nagging. 

I'm currently 9 days into taking the buserelin injections. My protocol says that I should expect a bleed withing 10 days but I don't think its going to happen and I'm afraid that my clinic might just cancel it because I haven't bled within this time. They haven't said anything to make me think that but my mind is just wondering. Does anyone know if its common not to bleed within this time? I'm losing my mind a little as I have no more information about when to start oestrogen tablets or when I can expect to have a scan etc.  I like to know so I can be as organised a possible with work and life. Luckily, I have no side effects of the injection apart from being really tired but I can't decide if that is due to the injections or the nightshifts as I started them both on the same day. 

Sorry to anyone I have missed in the personals. Hope everyone is doing well. xx


----------



## Tags77 (Aug 21, 2016)

Hi girls,
Sorry no personals tonight but really upset.
I tested on Sunday which was 6dp5dt and got a squinter on a first response. Then on Monday I got a faint visible line. On repeat tests they haven’t gotten really dark just slightly so I was nervous today going for a beta and worried about a chemical.  
So at 10dp5dt my level is only 35. I collapsed in a crying heap when I took the call. My clinic want me to keep taking the meds and repeat the beta on Monday but I feel it’s a lost cause. I’ve had lots of mild cramps and last night a sharp pain on my left hip/side that was only half a minute but I had to sit down,  no bleeding, but then again maybe the drugs are preventing that from occurring.


----------



## Parky77 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi all,

Thanks for the lovely messages.

Congrats to those now PUPO, going strong on the 2ww or nearly ready to transfer.

Sunflower - my DH was away on my transfer too, I asked a friend to drive me, and I am really glad I did.  It took them quite a while to find my cervix and I was quite shaky and emotional afterwards as a result (the procedure took about 45 mins) most people I think find its just like a smear, but typical me it was not easy!

Taggs - I am sure that I have seen posts from people with really low HCG and then the next time they go its jumped up.  Try and hang in there it might still be positive for you.

AFM I am a right mess today, I of course did a test this morning (now 12dp3dt) tomorrow is OTD from clinic.  I have been doing cheap online brought tests all week, so treated myself to a clear blue early results one this morning, with the faint hope it would give a different result, it of course didn't. 

I am gutted, I can't  actually believe our chances of this happening are actually over, its just awful.  

I really hope you all have better results than us, nobody deserves what we are all going through.  Big love, hugs and respect to you all xxx


----------



## Parky77 (Jan 15, 2014)

It's a definite negative.  Did my OTD test this morning. 😥


----------



## Chazza19 (May 20, 2017)

So sorry parky, sending you lots of love x


----------



## Tags77 (Aug 21, 2016)

Sorry parky.  When I started this journey,  I never appreciated how painful this would be.


----------



## Kent22 (May 13, 2016)

Hi everyone.

So sorry Parky. A big hug to you. I hope you can give yourself some TLC. 

Tags, I hope that number doubles for you. Isn't it the doubling that counts more than the initial number?

Kayleigh, on my last cycle, my period was la few days late when on Burserelin. Give it a few more days. 

Sllyrbbt, good luck for your 2ww. 

AFM the estrogen must be out of my system now, as my blood pressure has gone back down to normal. (Still slightly high but that's normal for me). I'm really hoping this next cycle can be done without the patches. I think that's what caused such a spike in BP.


----------



## Chazza19 (May 20, 2017)

Do any of you have blood tests or anything through your cycles? I haven't had any this time around


----------



## emzyjk (Dec 28, 2014)

I am so sorry parky big hugs to you look after yourself and let others look after you to while you heal xxx


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hope today went well Shooting Star!


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Thanks CazMc82!  Everything went really well thanks!  I now have a 3BB embryo on board and all looking OK.  11 days to wait now until OTD...I've decided to try to wait and hold off on testing early this time 

How are you doing now Caz? xx


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Well girls it’s getting very real now transfer booked for Thursday I’m so worried it won’t survive 
It really doesn’t get any easier


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Yeah def try and wait testing wise - it's hard but it is easier on you emotionally I think! I hate testing so never want to test early!! 

I am ok - think AF is on her way so can hopefully call the clinic soon and get this show on the road again. Just got a to start living our "new" normal 😢

Good luck Babydust, just keep thinking positive xx


----------



## Mrsbura (Sep 16, 2016)

BabyDust-  Good luck for Thursday. Keeping my fingers crossed for you that you have a healthy growing embryo over the next few days.

Shootingstar - So glad to see you are PUPO! Congratulations! I never had much discipline so although I told myself I wouldn't test, I only made it 7 days!

Parky - So sorry to hear your news. Hope you are looking after yourself.

Chaz - I haven't had any blood tests at all. I know that my clinic have started doing progesterone tests after transfer, but this is only on Fresh cycles.

Tags - how did it turn out? I hope your numbers started to go up, and if they didn't I'm sending you lots of gentle hugs.

Kayleigh - have you had a bleed yet?

AFM, my squinter turned into a very visible BFP. OTD, is still not until tomorrow but I rang the clinic yesterday anyway. Due to my history of ectopics, they have booked me in for a scan on 8th November where I would be approaching 7 weeks. I am so nervous!


----------



## sllyrbbt (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi

I'm looking for any type of encouragement! I'm am currently 8dp5dt and have tested BFN with a frer. Some have said that 8 days is still pretty early. I know with my other past FETs I tested BFP on day 4 and on day 6. I'm worried as this is our last transfer. I started to have period like cramps on day 6 and am still having them off and on. Is this a good sign? Wondering if because it was FET I have a late implanter. My actual transfer was on October 16. Transferred 2 top quality hatched blasts.


----------



## Chazza19 (May 20, 2017)

Good luck baby dust for Thursday 

My transfers booked for Friday. I feel terrified it won't survive the thaw too 

I'm on my phone so sorry no personals.

Hope you all on the 2ww are doing ok xx


----------



## Chazza19 (May 20, 2017)

What's everyone do after the transfer? Wondered the people that get the BfP if they do anything in particular? Rest? Carry on as normal?


----------



## Mrsbura (Sep 16, 2016)

Chaz I had two days off work afterwards and then it was the weekend so 4/5 days off in total. Didn’t do much, met friends for (decaf) coffee, wondered round the shops!


----------



## Chazza19 (May 20, 2017)

The day of transfer was going to go for lunch with my husband then home. Do you think I should go straight home after? Following day I'm going to potter round the shops and go and have my hair done. Then chill. I'm sure I'm over thinking


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Good luck everyone I have very little planned for after transfer just a nice chilled weekend


----------



## Mrsbura (Sep 16, 2016)

Chazza19 said:


> The day of transfer was going to go for lunch with my husband then home. Do you think I should go straight home after? Following day I'm going to potter round the shops and go and have my hair done. Then chill. I'm sure I'm over thinking


I think this sounds like the perfect plan. My friend who had a successful transfer went for a 2 hour walk, I had lunch and went shopping. I didn't want to wrap myself up in cotton wool but I did just take it easy (i.e. enjoyed my leisurely shopping haha!!)


----------



## Chazza19 (May 20, 2017)

Ah thank you! I have everything crossed and trying to not be stressed! Reflexology tonight, 'massage and accupuncture tomorrow...relax relax relax 😃 X


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

Well I’m out before I even began ...embryo didn’t thaw out I’m ok just think goin to go for one more cycle in new year good luck everyone


----------



## Mrsbura (Sep 16, 2016)

Oh babydust, sorry to hear that. I hope you look after yourself. Take care xxxx


----------



## babydust1984 (Feb 4, 2014)

It is what it is -Mother Nature knows best


----------



## shootingstar777 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi everyone,

babydust1984 - I'm so very sorry to read your news.  Please take care of yourself and wishing you the very best for your cycle in the new year.

Mrsbura - Congratulations on your BFP!  Fantastic news.  Wishing you luck for the coming weeks and your first scan.

Chazza19 - Wishing you luck for your transfer tomorrow!  Everything crossed x

sllyrbbt - How are you doing?  I have heard of people testing positive on OTD after negative early tests, although I know that when I test myself and get a negative early, it's hard not to be disappointed and worried.  Wishing you luck x

CazMc82 - Good to hear that your next cycle is not long away.  It must be a very sad time xx

AFM: It is 3DP5DT today and I am getting lower backache.  I had a little cramping on 1DP5DT but this has stopped now.  I am not hopeful as usually with a BFP I get cramping pretty much straight away and it lasts for weeks.  But I am having some vivid dreams and have a noticeably dry mouth at night time.  I wonder if I am just thinking wishfully?  8 days to go...


----------



## Jess27 (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi ladies. Just wanted to introduce myself and join the thread. Had a fet 6bb blastocyst transferred today. This was my third attempt after 2 failures so hoping 3rd time lucky as this will be the last attempt.  The clinic said the transfer went well and the embryo is perfectly placed (though they probably say that to everyone) so feeling hopeful. Just got to get through the 2ww without driving myself and everyone around me mad. Promised myself i wouldnt b googling pregnancy symptoms this time round but we are only half a day in and I have already broken that promise lol. Good luck to everyone on their 2ww.


----------



## Chazza19 (May 20, 2017)

Really sorry to hear that baby dust! 😘 

Just had my transfer only one of my eggs thawed. Feeling really emotional as really had wanted to transfer 2. Xx


----------



## Mrsbura (Sep 16, 2016)

Try not to be disheartened Chazza, you still have one embryo on board. Congrats on being PUPO. Do you know what your embryo was graded at?


----------



## Chazza19 (May 20, 2017)

Did you have 2 transfered. I think 3bb it thawed 100% so not sure what that means x


----------



## Kent22 (May 13, 2016)

Hi everyone. 

Excellent news Mrsbura! Congratulations! Fingers crossed for your scan. Bet you're on tender hooks. 
Congratulations on being pupo Shooting star & chazza. Good luck with the 2ww.

So sorry to hear about your embie, babydust. Take care of yourself & best of luck for your cycle in the new year.

Hi & welcome Jess. Sounds like things are all good with your embie. Hope you get your bfp. 

Hi Caz. Have you started AF yet? My new day 21 start date is the 3rd Nov. Not long to go. I really hope they can keep my BP in check this time. 

AFM I've sprained my ankle. I came off the step stool at an odd angle. DH rolls eyes. He always warns me about going up on the step stool. Onwards & upwards though. I start again with the Burserelin on the 3rd, so I'll be moving on over to the November board too.


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Kent I have started AF so fingers crossed for us! Have my day 10/day 11 scan a week on Monday so just gotta look after myself to then and listen to what they say. Have everything crossed for your BP though <3

Good luck Beattie! I haven't had a FET before so I have no idea what CD transfer will be. But I am doing a natural cycle and was told ages ago in an email it would be 19-21 days after CD1. 

Chazza congrats on being pupo - remember there is evidence to suggest that just one embryos is better so try not to be deflated! I have everything crossed for you x

Jess congrats on being pupo! Google is almost impossible to avoid in the 2ww but just try and keep your mind occupied 🙌🏻

Apologies to anyone I have forgotten x


----------



## Jess27 (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks Kent and Babydust.
Hopi g for some advice as a bit worried today.
Does anyone know what the ideal level for progesterone should be around transfer day. Had a call from clinic yest to say mine was 71 on transfer day and they were worried it was a bit low as they like it to be over 100 and wanted me to take 2 x cyclogest suppositories on top of what I am already on (progynova, uterogestan, crinone gel, evrol patches, lentogest). Do I need to be concerned that my level is low or are they just being overly cautious? Can a low progesterone level affect implantation? Thanks


----------



## Kent22 (May 13, 2016)

Hi Jess. Sorry I can't really help with that. My clinic don't even do blood tests for progesterone levels in a cycle. In fact I don't have much monitoring at all at Guy's ACU.
That does seem like a lot of meds you're on. Where would you find the time to put in 2 cyclogest pessaries as well as the utrogestan ones?


----------



## Chazza19 (May 20, 2017)

I'm at guys too and iv never had any testing either! 

I'm on the progesterone pessaries 3 times a day, patches and 4x prognova tablets a day x


----------



## Jess27 (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks for the replies kent22 and chazza19. Think I am probably worrying unnecessarily about the levels then if other clinics don't even test for it. This is my last attempt so just want to make sure everything is right. At least I am on the extra progesterone now to get my levels up. Think I am on so much meds due to age (41) and 2 failed attempts with good quality blastocycts. I had Ivf (Pgd) due to a genetic condition rather than fertility issues. Utrogestan are oral, progynova and crinone front and cyclogest back. Keeping track of everything is a pain Kent22, I have spreadsheet to mark off when I've taken everything each day and about 8 alarms on my phone to remind me to take everything at different times lol.  All part of the fun and rollercoaster of Ivf and hopefully will be worth it in the end.  
Kent22 - noticed you are getting ready for a final transfer coming up in next few month Have everything crossed for you, final transfer add that extra pressure so hoping everything goes well for you.
Chazza19 - you had a transfer recently as well? When's your test day? Mine is 10/11. Hoping I can hold out until then as didn't manage it with my last 2 failed transfers and really regretted it afterwards.  Hoping for a BFP for you x


----------



## Nancy2013 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello ladies,
May I join you? I had my FET on Thursday  26th October. I am on 3 oral progynova daily and 1 progesterone pessaries in the morning and another in the evening. This is my 4th trial. Previous 3 were fresh cycles. Fourth one was cancelled and embryos frozen and now i am here again. so technically, this should be my fifth cycle.
Best wishes for us all.


----------



## Chazza19 (May 20, 2017)

My test day is 7 November. Only day 3 and already driving myself nuts! Wishing you all lots of luck and hopefully bfps!! X


----------



## Chazza19 (May 20, 2017)

I have such bad insomnia since being on all the medication 💤 I got a bfp yesterday and couldn't believe it so just retested by FRER and it seems it it's bfp! I'm in complete shock! Never had this on any cycles and today I'm 8dp5dt

Hoping your all doing ok.  X


----------



## Kent22 (May 13, 2016)

Congratulations chazza! That's great news. Wishing you a healthy & happy 9 months! I hope the insomnia gets better too.


----------



## Jess27 (Apr 10, 2014)

Congratulations chazza19. Wonderful news, im really pleased for you. Good luck for the next 9 months. I'm testing on Friday. Holding off on POS as really don't want to see a negative result as this is my last attempt. Been having some symptoms (bloating, cramping, night sweats, insomnia, more frequent urination) but have a feeling they may all be down to all the progesterone I am on.  
Nancy2013 - We transferred the same day, good luck for your test day. x


----------

